# Internet Laggs trotz gutem Internet?



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (11. November 2018)

Moin Leute,

hab schon etwas länger ein komisches Problem.
Und zwar habe ich, wenn ich Rainbow 6 Siege Spiele, im Spiel eine Ping von 9ms und das spiel läuft auch ohne Internet-Laggs.
Aber wenn ich gleichzeitig auf Teamspeak oder Discord mit Kumpels rede, laggt der Discord oder der Teamspeak.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen kann oder wie ich das Problem beheben kann :/
Die letzten drei Tage war alles gut aber jetzt habe ich wieder das Problem 

Falls ihr noch irgendwas wissen müsst fragt mich bitte ich möchte das Problem echt gerne gelöst haben 

Vielen dank


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. November 2018)

Yeeaah_Boiiiiii schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch irgendwas wissen müsst fragt mich bitte ich möchte das Problem echt gerne gelöst haben



Wie wäre es, wenn Du uns mal die beteiligte Hard- und Software verrätst und bitte auch den Router?


----------



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (11. November 2018)

i5 4590
Asus Strix GTX 1070 OC
AsRock B85M Pro4
600 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet
Benutze 2HDDs und 1SSD
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB

FritzBox 7360 
Benutze LAN
und bei Internet Test hab ich 40MB im Download und Upload


----------



## azzih (11. November 2018)

Erstmal wärs gut wenn du sicher gehst das es auch wirklich das Internet ist, nicht das deine Hardware einfach für Ruckler sorgt.

Dann wäre noch interessant wie du ins Interner kommst, Wlan oder per LAN Kabel? Wann tritt das auf eher abends? Welchen PRovider nutzt du?


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2018)

was sagen denn Speedtestst und hast du mal direkt per LAN Kabel am Router angeschlossen?

was kommt z.B. raus wenn du in cmd folgendes eingibst:
ping www. google .com -t (Leerzeichen im Link rausnehmen)

Tritt das Problem bevorzugt abends auf und tagsüber ist es ganz gut?


----------



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (11. November 2018)

Hab ich das nicht alles schon geschrieben?
40MB download und upload, 1ms.
Ist Abends und Morgens das selbe.
Wenn ich ping "www. google .com -t" eingebe kommt 1ms raus.
Ich benutze LAN
FritzBox 7360
Was ist ein Provider?
Und wie finde ich raus ob es nicht an der Hardware liegt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. November 2018)

Die letzten drei Tage war alles gut? Dann liegt das vielleicht an einem Problem des Programms? Schon mal auf https://allestörungen.de geschaut?


----------



## dressler18 (12. November 2018)

Provider = dein Internetanbieter ruf mal bei deren Servicehotline an die sollen mal deine Leitung anschauen dauert (abgsehen von der Warteschlange) ein paar Minuten. 
Wenn die dir sagen es passt alles wirds ein Hardware/Softwaretechnisches Problem bei dir sein.

Nimm deine Fritzbox mal ein paar Minuten vom Strom - Kabel weg ! Kennst du dich mit deiner Firtzbox aus falls ja schau mal obs ein Update dafür gibt oder sich eines installiert hat.

Wie schaut es mit anderen Spielen aus die laufen auch ohne Probleme oder? Erst sobald du Teamspeak/Discord zusätzlich am laufen hast fängt es an? 

Hast du sonst Updates/Treiber oder dergleichen installiert vor drei  Tagen?


----------



## bastian123f (12. November 2018)

Wenn du Rainbow und Discord offen hast, dann könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass es vielleicht der Prozessor ist. Rainbow ist die letzten Jahre schon ein wenig rechenintensiver geworden.


----------



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (12. November 2018)

@Lichtbringer1 Hatte das Problem schon mal und zocke das immer mit einem Kumpel der die Probleme nicht hat
@dressler18 Mein Bruder ist im selben Internet mit LAN auch und er hat diese Probleme auch nicht.
Wenn andere Spiele laufen habe ich die Probleme nicht.
Außer den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich nichts installiert :/
@bastian123f Bei Teamspeak habe ich das selbe Problem :/

Also würde ich dann ja auch eigentlich sagen das es Zeit für Upgrade des PCs wird?


----------



## Krolgosh (12. November 2018)

Mal was anderes, was hast du denn noch so für Programme im Hintergrund offen?


----------



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (12. November 2018)

Im Hintergrund läuft gar nichts 
Schalte immer alles aus weil ich sonst Laggs habe da die 8GB Arbeitsspeicher an ihre Grenzen kommen.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. November 2018)

Alles klar, ist oft nämlich auch so ne Sache je nachdem was da noch so munter vor sich hinläuft.  

Dann fällt mir auch nix andere ein als hier bereits erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Yeeaah_Boiiiiii (12. November 2018)

Also wird es dann wahrschienlich an meiner Hardware liegen?


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2018)

hast du das System/Windows mal neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## dressler18 (13. November 2018)

Also wenns vor 3 Tagen ohne Probleme mit dieser Hardware lief, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das sie jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr reicht. Du sagtest Grafiktreiber, nimm mal nen alten und deinstallier den jetztigen mit dem https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html 

Schraub testweise mal in Raindbow Six die Grafik runter um zu testen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das es ein Problem mit einem Treiber/Software/Windows Update gibt. Andere Spiele (was für welche??) sind ja kein Problem so wie es aussieht. Da wäre es blöd mal auf Verdacht aufzurüsten.


----------

